# Is hair falling out a delayed reaction?



## my3gr8girls (Mar 18, 2016)

I've been hypothyroid for a few months and my hair just started falling out even though my levels are getting much better and all but FT3 are in the normal range. FT3 is still low. How long will my hair keep falling out?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, it is a delayed reaction, often to starting new drugs or a drastic dosage change. It should stop within several weeks and hair will grow back in.


----------



## BurntMarshmallow (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi there!

I read your little bio in your signature and looks like you've had quite a year.

Looking at your symptoms, I think you'd feel a lot better if you took these:

This for the burning eyes and hoarseness:

https://www.amazon.com/Coenzymated™-B-2-Sublingual-25mg-Tablets/dp/B000152PZW/ref=sr_1_4_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1473793184&sr=8-4&keywords=b2+coenzyme+source

And this for energy, edema, hoarseness and constipation:

https://www.amazon.com/Source-Naturals-Coenzymated-25mg-Tablets/dp/B000K96XPC/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1473793256&sr=8-1&keywords=b1%2Bcoenzyme%2Bsource

And this also for the burning eyes, and for hair loss, but only after a week of pounding the B1:

https://www.amazon.com/Source-Naturals-Coenzymated-Sublingual-Promotes/dp/B0016HK3BC/ref=sr_1_7_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1473793432&sr=8-7&keywords=b6+coenzyme+source

And this because all b-vitamins work together:

https://www.amazon.com/Source-Naturals-Coenzymate-Complex-Tablets/dp/B000GFPD2Y/ref=sr_1_1_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1473793122&sr=8-1&keywords=coenzyme%2Bb-complex%2Bsource

I realize they are all the same brand, but it's just because they are the only ones who make these co-enzymated sublinquals. You can also take a b-complex, but the co-enzymated sublinquals are better because they are already in the active form. I take both types, and find the co-enzyme ones to be superior.

After some time in Hypo or Hyper metabolic mode, we end up with a deficit in vitamins, usually in the water soluble vitamins and minerals first because we do not store them in significant amounts. These include the b's, but also the minerals like zinc, copper, magnesium. B6 and zinc are associated with hair loss. But these two can also rev up your metabolism fast, even make you go hyper. Then being hyper causes a loss of other things. So it's better to build up with B1, B2, B3 first, (which are the three you need for the kreb cycle and ATP generation) and then the rest.

Why is food not enough? Well, if you get Hypo, stomach acid levels fall and you don't digest and absorb food as well. In fact, without zinc and B1, you can't even make stomach acid. All the b-vitamins are required to turn carbs, fats and protein into energy. It's just really hard to come back from a low metabolic state without help. Thyroid hormone is like turning the ignition in the car, but you also need the battery to be charged, or nothing happens.

It's also a good idea to take thyroid hormone with vitamin C, ascorbic acid or citric acid. The acid helps make sure you are absorbing the meds.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

my3gr8girls said:


> I've been hypothyroid for a few months and my hair just started falling out even though my levels are getting much better and all but FT3 are in the normal range. FT3 is still low. How long will my hair keep falling out?


Moving thyroid levels can increase hair-loss.

Once you stabilize the hair-loss should reduce.


----------



## clairedavas (Oct 9, 2016)

One to two weeks after starting treatment hypothyroidism with thyroxin, you'll notice that you're feeling less fatigued but your other symptoms will be there throughout your life till your hormone level is stable to normal. Your symptoms( the bellow) will be reduced with treatment and will recur with inadequate dose of treatment.

Fatigue
Increased sensitivity to cold
Constipation
Dry skin
Weight gain
Puffy face
Hoarseness
Muscle weakness
Elevated blood cholesterol level
Muscle aches, tenderness and stiffness
Pain, stiffness or swelling in your joints
Heavier than normal or irregular menstrual periods
Thinning hair
Slowed heart rate
Depression
Impaired memory

But I am sure with the adequet oral medication restores adequate hormone levels, reversing the signs and symptoms of hypothyroidism.

To determine the right dosage of levothyroxine initially, your doctor generally checks your level of TSH after two to three months.

And also you must check whether you are taking any medicine or food that may affect your ability to absorb levothyroxine .Talk to your doctor if you eat large amounts of soy products or a high-fiber diet or you take other medications, such as:
Iron supplements or multivitamins that contain iron
Cholestyramine
Aluminum hydroxide, which is found in some antacids
Calcium supplements


----------

